# Picked up [aquabid] fish today ^^ (warning: pic heavy)



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

So... I picked up my Aquabid purchases today (1 male + 4 females)!* I really love their colors and they're really large bettas o_o (the male especially). *_* The females all look nice so I'm not sure which one to breed yet : x Anyways, I need a better camera ... >< they all look much better in person D:

* The water is a bit yellow because of the indian almond leaf pieces




















































































































































[Mochi] Betta from Petco that I bought 7 months ago (getting moved to new tank). I think he is a rosetail, but I am not sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Your new fish are gorgeous, and I love the tail on your Petco betta. Is that really what a rosetail looks like? I've never seen one before, it's so beautiful. =)


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

ninjafish said:


> Your new fish are gorgeous, and I love the tail on your Petco betta. Is that really what a rosetail looks like? I've never seen one before, it's so beautiful. =)


Thanks! I have only seen photos of rosetails online so I am not 100% sure. He does really look like one though since his fins are so ruffled. : P

vocaloid <3 n_n


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are gorgeous fish. Your females look like little jewels. Congrats.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful Aquabid fish! You don't have the females in with the male, right?

Yeah he's a rosetail. I wish I had a betta like him-he's beautiful!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!! Beautiful fish you have there <3


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp drool*Oops let me go get a towel and wipe this up.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

ummm... they are AMAZING!!!! Where did you get them from (US? Overseas?)? And what seller were they from?? You can sign me up for some of their babies NOW!!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!<3


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

oh you have such lovely bettas...-gets all jealous-


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous! I am jealous. I love their fins/tails and colors!!!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

They are all stunning! :-D (Your beautiful Petco fish does look like a Rose Tail to me.)


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone! ^^



Learn To Fly said:


> Beautiful Aquabid fish! You don't have the females in with the male, right?
> 
> Nope, the male has his own 5 gallon. : P
> 
> Yeah he's a rosetail. I wish I had a betta like him-he's beautiful!





kuklachica said:


> ummm... they are AMAZING!!!! Where did you get them from (US? Overseas?)? And what seller were they from?? You can sign me up for some of their babies NOW!!!


Thanks! ^^ I bought them from Sanya (Interbettas on Aquabid). He is a breeder in Thailand. I will post more once I attempt breeding, so we'll see how that goes. XD @[email protected]


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're gorgeous! And it looks like your male didn't even get damaged in transit!

I think any one of your girls would be a good match for him. They're probably all siblings so you can expect to get pretty much the same results from whom ever you breed. I would try to pick the girl with the best fins however.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

GAH! Amazing! Those females are to die for! And their shared possible future hubby is gorgeous!!1!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! ^^


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you in the us? If so, sign me up for some fry. LOL


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Let me know when your ready to spawn and I might be able to send you some fry food cultures if you just pay for the shipping


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

@DoggyHog
Sure! I don't mind sending putting up fry for adoption, though I've never shipped any live animals (i.e. fish) before so you guys might have to help me out with that later. ^^ll


----------



## Navthrfez Platy (Feb 21, 2011)

really nice fish... thanks for sharing


-WYRD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Please do not pull up year old threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

